

Airfoil Speakers Touch back in App Store - colinprince
http://www.rogueamoeba.com/utm/2009/11/23/airfoil-speakers-touch-1-0-2-is-now-available/

======
jws
Rogue Amoeba leaving, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=940689> got 105
points and 72 comments. The resolution, admittedly less than half assed,
scores 7 and no comment after 22 hours?

To summarize the resolution: The app is in and can display little pictures of
the sound source programs' icons. Rogue Amoeba still does not consider the
AppStore compatible with professional software and no longer targets the
iPhone.

